# Snap-on dragstrip



## GTPguy

There are some good close-up box pictures of the new AW Snap-on dragstrip, which is for sale on epay by seller 'porcelainfreak' under the heading "Pro Racing Dragstrip..' Don't know if this link will work.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRO-RACING-DRAG...300505388899?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item45f7845763


----------



## Jim Norton

As far as shelf appeal goes this looks to be the most eye catching of the AW drag strips this Christmas season.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

If something goes wrong with it, can you take it back to your Snap on dealer?


----------



## scottman2007

No usually anything hobby you contact the Mfgr


----------



## Omega

A few months back I picked up the Glo-Mad set form Snap-on. When my son and I got home we discorvered one of the cars was AWOL. I contacted Snap-on who said contract Walthers, however they told me no the snap on set was a dealer spaciel and I needed to talk customer service at Snap-on. Anyway after 10 emails to snap-on and about the same to Walthers, I nice guy at Walthers called me and ask me which car it was. He then told to hold on. It seems they had a set still in the box on display and took the car out of the box and sent it to my son. This went on for about 4 weeks after and got the set.

So if something goes wrong with the track or the cars, GOOD LUCK.

Dave


----------



## dhamby123

hmm autoworld has a website you prob would have been better off calling or emailing them .


----------



## Omega

dhamby123 said:


> hmm autoworld has a website you prob would have been better off calling or emailing them .


dhamby123, The Snap-on GLO-MAD sets came from Lifelife not AW.


----------



## scottman2007

Well ican tell you guys the snap on drag set is by AW,they did 4 different sets,one set is the john force set,on set is matco tools and one set is NTB (national tire and battery),and the Snap on tool set.you can only get the NTB,Matco and snap on from those places only.the only set available at AW is the John force set.


----------



## alpink

the John Force set is also available through the John Force web site. compared to the NTB set, the other three are grossly over priced. however, there are cars available in them that aren't available singley.


----------



## Thunderbolt1

alpink said:


> the John Force set is also available through the John Force web site. compared to the NTB set, the other three are grossly over priced. however, there are cars available in them that aren't available singley.


I agree. Mine was @ $90.00 out the door in Pittsburgh


----------



## scottman2007

Right and thats why they are more,alos the reason why they are more is i believe the snap on and matco tool,sets there werent as many made,so it cost them more to buy from AW.i heard rumor that maybe later on down the way , all of the cars might be available,this coming from AW.but they want to sell the sets off first.


----------



## SwamperGene

scottman2007 said:


> Right and thats why they are more,alos the reason why they are more is i believe the snap on and matco tool,sets there werent as many made,so it cost them more to buy from AW.i heard rumor that maybe later on down the way , all of the cars might be available,this coming from AW.but they want to sell the sets off first.


 
According to our Snap-On guy, these sets had to be ordered by the individual dealers no later than the end of June so basically AW knew what they had to produce, it was pretty much a pre-order setup. 

I don't see any good explaination for the huge price/value difference from the NTB sets, even a licensing excuse is out the window because the JF cars are priced like any other. But then again...lol...we got guys on here _selling _the 8 car sets for $175 when AW has them listed on site for $148, so I guess the idea is to grab the big bucks from the "gotta have it first" crowd then worry about dumping the rest later. The funny part is I think the whole practice of hype/delays/more hype/more delays actually works to that end. :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall

Easy Gene, 

The crushing weight of the brass bands and blarney will shift the earth's poles before long. Myself, I'm bypassing the collector speculation and looking into potential waterfront investments.


----------



## scottman2007

I too agree with swampergene,I dont understand why Snap on is selling theirs for so much money when you can get the john force set or the NTBset with the extra track for less money,and yeah i gree with people trying to sell the cars and or the track for like $20 to $30 higher than retail.i mean i want this track and the cars,but i will not pay these ebay prices.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I ran into a local Snap-On guy today and asked if he had any Drag Strips. He said yes!! WooHoo!!! I was pumped. 


Then I asked how much and fell over. This clown wanted 175 freaking dollars!!!! What a schmuck.:wave:


----------



## aurora1

Yea but Snap On also wants $500 for a $100 set of wrenches.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

aurora1 said:


> Yea but Snap On also wants $500 for a $100 set of wrenches.



You are soooooo right!!!lmao!!!!


----------



## L_Brown

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I ran into a local Snap-On guy today and asked if he had any Drag Strips. He said yes!! WooHoo!!! I was pumped.
> 
> 
> Then I asked how much and fell over. This clown wanted 175 freaking dollars!!!! What a schmuck.:wave:


My Snap On Rep sold me one for $119.00, he matched the Matco rep on the one I got from him.

I now have all 14 cars.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

L_Brown said:


> My Snap On Rep sold me one for $119.00, he matched the Matco rep on the one I got from him.
> 
> I now have all 14 cars.


Good deal!!:thumbsup:

Actually Tom called me last night and he has a bud who is setting me up too.:thumbsup:


----------



## GTPguy

Any chance of getting pictures of the Matco and Snap-on cars?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

GTPguy said:


> Any chance of getting pictures of the Matco and Snap-on cars?


Tom posted them somewhere. I can get a shot of the Matco tom when I open it up.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is the matco set and cars.

Thanks to Mr Tom Stumph for getting this from a buddy for me. I appreciate him looking out. Oh and living 10 minutes away don't hurt either.:dude:


----------

